# fail



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

That would be a bent Merc Rim.... OUCH>> http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

Hit it with an impact hammer a couple times and call it a day


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: fail (edward40handz)*

ouch















is that the same rim that you have curbed earlier?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: fail (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_ouch















is that the same rim that you have curbed earlier?

nope, that was the passenger front
this time it's the drivers front
happened on the way home from H20 on Monday!
THANKS TO THE STUPID STATE SHAPED LIKE A DAMN MITTEN!


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*









We all mourn for you and for our own casualties over the years.
Never forget!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: fail (BumbleBeeJBG)*


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: fail (AbtSportsline)*

damn!!







you've got some bad luck with those wheels. 1st curbed now bent


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

sucks man,happens to the best of us


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

ouch i bent mine a bit too this weekend


----------



## broken teef (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: fail (absoluteczech)*


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

*Re: fail (broken teef)*


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: fail (VWGeeTeeEye)*

Sucks man. My rear wheel looks identical though.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: fail (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_Sucks man. My rear wheel looks identical though.









do you feel any vibration?
also, where are your pictures from H20?


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

gio said he can fix it


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: fail (nastybags)*


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

isnt this 2 of 4 that got screwed up? driving lessons?


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: fail (windsorvr)*


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: fail (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_isnt this 2 of 4 that got screwed up? driving lessons? 

MDOT


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: fail (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_gio said he can fix it

Friggin AJ lol
That sux man


----------



## khyungs (May 2, 2006)

ASIAN UP


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (khyungs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khyungs* »_ASIAN UP 

whatever that means


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
do you feel any vibration?
also, where are your pictures from H20?

nah I put it on the pass. rear an old dealership trick.








And in reference to pics they might not be up till friday. I've been working 10am-midnight since I got back.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: fail (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_
nah I put it on the pass. rear an old dealership trick.








And in reference to pics they might not be up till friday. I've been working 10am-midnight since I got back.









sounds good
i know that you have some rolling shots of my car and you are probably the only one that does.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: fail (Maestor_Shake)*

That sucks.
Potholes Suck.
My last GTI had to get a new wheel because constr. workers left an entire section of the road out


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
sounds good
i know that you have some rolling shots of my car and you are probably the only one that does.

maybe I do, maybe I don't.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

at least you are a true gangsta


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: fail (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_gio said he can fix it


So messed up!









Sorry to see that, John.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_at least you are a true gangsta

only in the D


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: fail (jxmoth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jxmoth* »_

So messed up!


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

He tried to get that fixed right away, but the operator told him it could take up to 6 weeks!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (jxmoth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jxmoth* »_He tried to get that fixed right away, but the operator told it could take up to 6 weeks!









what do you mean get it fixed?


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
what do you mean get it fixed?

Gio's ticket. 
Your package should be postmarked with tomorrow's date.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

http://www.wheelcollision.com/


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://www.wheelcollision.com/

I use the local shop...
http://www.awrsm.com/
They do work for VoA and AoA


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (jxmoth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jxmoth* »_
Gio's ticket. 
Your package should be postmarked with tomorrow's date.

Yeah, but what do you mean get it fixed? Did he try paying it over the phone?
As for the package...you overnighted it, right?????


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
Yeah, but what do you mean get it fixed? Did he try paying it over the phone?
As for the package...you overnighted it, right?????


Overnighted? Sure!









Yeah, he called over the phone and they told him it could take up to six weeks for the ticket to POST.








DENIED!


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (jxmoth)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif that sucks


----------



## mister_ef (Jun 7, 2007)

time to upgrade!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (jxmoth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jxmoth* »_

Overnighted? Sure!









Yeah, he called over the phone and they told him it could take up to six weeks for the ticket to POST.








DENIED!

just messin with ya
As for the ticket...yeah, there is no way that ticket would have been in the system that quick!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (mister_ef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mister_ef* »_time to upgrade!

i was actually thinking about selling the Alphards for another set for next season. maybe I will get the Rondell's powder coated pink


----------



## mister_ef (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
i was actually thinking about selling the Alphards for another set for next season. maybe I will get the Rondell's powder coated pink


Yeah. and then instead of all black...

alll pink!









Id need to see some pic-age of those


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (mister_ef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mister_ef* »_

Yeah. and then instead of all black...

alll pink!









Id need to see some pic-age of those

I am trying to sell those rims but everyone is afraid of them!


----------



## Zwagen1 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
i was actually thinking about selling the Alphards for another set for next season. maybe I will get the Rondell's powder coated pink

Cinniberry ballin'


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Zwagen1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwagen1* »_
Cinniberry ballin'










fo shizzle


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

OUCH!!!!


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: fail (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_











What was that ticket for? Also how many other MkV's got tickets as well. 

PINK FTMFW!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That really sucks.


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
I am trying to sell those rims but everyone is afraid of them!

I dont think people are "afraid of them" I think it is more or less that you wore those wheels so well no one else would be able to do them justice.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (asuckiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asuckiel* »_
I dont think people are "afraid of them" I think it is more or less that you wore those wheels so well no one else would be able to do them justice. 

ET35 and people run away
I guess they will just need to be used as winter wheels


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
I guess they will just need to be used as winter wheels

bingo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (nastybags)*

*Wheel is fixed! Didn't even need to remove the tire!!!!*


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
MDOT

A pothole, yes. But how does blame for curbing a rim fall on the DOT? Any better pictures?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: fail (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
A pothole, yes. But how does blame for curbing a rim fall on the DOT? Any better pictures?

POTHOLE - THANKS TO MDOT








CURBING - THANKS TO MY STUPIDITY


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: fail (user name unknown)*

This thread being moved to the wheel and tire forum = over-moderation.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: fail (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_This thread being moved to the wheel and tire forum = over-moderation.

this thread will be deleted soon


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: fail (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_This thread being moved to the wheel and tire forum = over-moderation.

Thanks for your concern.
However, the thread had no MkV-oriented content which is why it was moved where it belongs.
And now it has been locked.


----------

